# iPad 4 avec Nouvel Apple TV tvOS



## Cool_head (18 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'utilise le nouvel AppleTV 2015 sous tvOS.
J'utilise par ailleurs un iPhone 5 (pas 5s ou 5C) sous iOS9 ainsi qu'un iPAD4 sous iOS9.
L'application Remote est à jour, je l'utilise pour pilote l'iTunes de mon PC.

Par contre je ne trouve pas comment piloter l'AppleTV avec.
Les tuto indique d'aller dans Réglage, Général, Télécommande mais je pense qu'à chaque fois il s'agit d'un info qui concerne l'ancien AppleTV; car je n'ai pas d'info à propos d'une télécommande supplémentaire de type iOS dans ce menu.

Où peut être que c'est mes version matériel iPhone5 et iPad4 qui ne permettent pas cela ?

Au passage, peut on utiliser iPad comme clavier pour tvOS ?

Merci


----------



## aurique (18 Novembre 2015)

Salut, 

l'appli Remote n'est pas (encore ?) compatible avec  l'ATV 2015.


----------



## Cool_head (18 Novembre 2015)

ha bon ! je ne savais pas.
et pour le fonction clavier, avez vous des infos ?


----------



## Cool_head (14 Décembre 2015)

C'est bon. Remote à jour et tvos à jour. Il fallait juste être patient.
dommage qu'Apple sorte un produit pas tout à fait terminé.


----------

